# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Don't Buy Muscle Juice!!!!!111

## DreamingBig

Just had my first serving on ultimate nutrition muscle juice. Only had 3 scoops and drank half of that b4 I projectile vomited all over my room. Whey (pun intended) too much sugar. Just lookin out for uze guys. 

-DB

----------


## mikesportsguy22

I guess thats your own opinion some people have problems downing protein shakes but that is not just muscle juice. Also it does have a lot of sugar which can be a good or bad thing depends on whehter you are looking for much more calories in your diet.

----------


## Oki-Des

What diet suggests a lot of sugar for additional calories?

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

i dont like that stuff either

----------


## Big

> What diet suggests a lot of sugar for additional calories?


I was wondering the same thing  :Hmmmm:

----------


## MoneyMike315

I like it. Pretty much all the GAINERS with high cals are loaded with a decent amnt of sugar. I like only chocolate flavors and they taste a lil too rich but hey, gotta do what ya gotta do. Cant wait to finish up this tub of MUSCLE JUICE. I have Prolabe N large II next in line and i love it. 2 free buckets, but theyre strawberry :Frown: ...

----------


## ForceIsStrongWithMyD

muscle juice is what, 60g of sugar with water? the taste is good, really good, but go easy on them cause @ 3 a day that's 180g of sugar and a big head rush + whatever other sugar from your diet. Personally, i'd try to find another gainer with less sugar. i'll pass on putting myself into a self induced comma thanks.

----------


## cantqwit

maybe it was the 17g of saturated fat per serving it has!

----------


## chitownhoker

ya but per serving is like 1020 calories i believe

----------


## Ceyarrecks

Muscle Juice is decent for the protein profile it has. A bit of whey and egg proteins, nearly comparable to other considerably more expensive proteins.

And I will grant the statement of it being a "mass builder," one certainly needs calories for that function.

However, its use of crystalline fructose (read: High Fructose Corn Syrup) means that this product, regardless of flavor will equal EASY fat. Considering fructose from any source will be metabolized *only* in the liver, and be converted DIRECTLY into fat. 

So if an extra layer of fat is your goal, then yes, this product will allow you to achieve that.

CAH

----------


## sirrah2508

i used one tub of muscle juice it did help me gain a bit but i did put on fat too. gunna save my money next time and just buy more food

----------


## nbaylot33

I loved it! I had the cookies and cream. I have a friend that had the same problem (vomits) I just said separate the servings through out the say and he did and had no more problems. It's pretty cheap and has a lot of calories. I prefer the Isomass xtreme though

----------


## Awesome_Shiloh

i've been drinkin the choc flavor for a while, doc had me on high calorie diet (nothing to do with lifting) for extremely high metobolism. loved it and since i started lifting transitioned it over to my pre and post workout, both of which are 4 scoops, the one post-workout i use whole milk insted of water. water/4scoop=990 calories, milk/4scoops= 1270+ calories, been able to maintain weight having trouble gaining though even with the 4-5 meals i eat on top of that. i started mixing it with a luecine stack today and it tastelike a tootsie pop.any other tips for hardgainers? also been on pronabolin for 2 weeks and had a 10 lb weight increase

----------

